# Allerta



## Gommik

Salve amici, 
ogni tanto sono assalita da dubbi che non riesco a sciogliere neanche attraverso l'uso del dizionario. La domanda forse è sciocca, mi scuso. 

La parola "allerta" richiede un articolo femminile o maschile? 
Si dice quindi: "Lanciare un'allerta" o "Lanciare un allerta"?
Io sono propensa per il maschile, in quanto segnale militare.


----------



## flljob

All'erta è un avverbio.


----------



## Alfry

Di solito, quando sono assalito da questi dubbi uso procedere come segue:

1. mi siedo ed aspetto che mi passi
2. se non mi è ancora passata, bevo una birra aspettando che mi passi
3. se non mi è ancora passata, vedo come viene al plurale
4. se ho ancora dubbi, cerco sul vocabolario e spesso la cosa mi confonde ulteriormente perchè sul mio dice _"s. f_. o _m. invar_. ..."

Dovrebbe aiutarti , con me non l'ha fatto 

Concludendo, direi femminile.


----------



## flljob

allerta [al-lér-ta o allèrta], o all’erta, avv. in condizioni di vigilanza, di attenzione: stare, essere allerta 
*n.f*. o *m*. *invar*. segnale di pericolo, preallarme 
È femminile o maschile secondo il Garzanti.


© 2006, De Agostini Scuola S.p.a. - Garzanti Linguistica


----------



## Astropolyp

Alfry said:


> Di solito, quando sono assalito da questi dubbi uso procedere come segue:
> 
> 1. mi siedo ed aspetto che mi passi
> 2. se non mi è ancora passata, bevo una birra aspettando che mi passi
> 3. se non mi è ancora passata, vedo come viene al plurale
> 4. se ho ancora dubbi, cerco sul vocabolario e spesso la cosa mi confonde ulteriormente perchè sul mio dice _"s. f_. o _m. invar_. ..."
> 
> Dovrebbe aiutarti , con me non l'ha fatto
> 
> Concludendo, direi femminile.



Ma come, il tuo vocabolario dice che si tratta di un sostantivo maschile o femminile, e tu concludi che è femminile? Qualcosa mi sfugge... 
Il Garzanti e il DOP accettano entrambi i generi, mentre il Sabatini-Coletti e lo Hoepli dicono che trattasi di sostantivo femminile. Altri dizionari glissano clamorosamente. Che bello.


----------



## Gommik

Grazie delle veloci risposte. Mi sembra di capire che si tratti di una questione di scelta di gusto. 
Ho consultato il dizionario, dove riporta "allerta" come locuzione avverbiale, quindi teoricamente invariabile (è proprio da qui che viene il mio dubbio). 
Tuttavia viene spesso utilizzata, senza apostrofo, come sostantivo. Ad esempio: "E' stata lanciata un'allerta meteo", oppure, viceversa al maschile "La Protezione Civile rimane su un allerta meteo". 
Sono giornalista dilettante, perciò mi sarebbe molto utile sapere come mi devo comportare in caso di comunicato stampa. 
Grazie della pazienza.


----------



## effeundici

Beh, sembra che la discussione sul genere sia abbastanza improduttiva visto che anche i dizionari, in fondo, non concordano.

Mi sembra che la cosa interessante, almeno per me, sia l'aver scoperto che è invariabile.

Io avrei detto: _Oggi sono state lanciate 3 allerte meteo da parte della Protezione Civile_


----------



## Alfry

Astropolyp said:


> Ma come, il tuo vocabolario dice che si tratta di un sostantivo maschile o femminile, e tu concludi che è femminile? Qualcosa mi sfugge...
> Il Garzanti e il DOP accettano entrambi i generi, mentre il Sabatini-Coletti e lo Hoepli dicono che trattasi di sostantivo femminile. Altri dizionari glissano clamorosamente. Che bello.



Giusto. Infatti non sono sicuro.
C'è chi lo da per invariabile e chi per maschile e femminile.

Facendone il plurale avrei detto: del*le* allerte meteo, per esempio, da cui mi verrebbe da dire femminile. Non sarebbe la prima volta che sbaglio. 

Di solito esprimo un parere basandomi su quello che so o su quello che il mio cervello contiene (sorvoliamo sui contenuti). Non è detto che gli altri non possano smentirmi e di questo ne sarei grato. Non capita spesso di imparare, proprio come adesso.


----------



## effeundici

Alfry said:


> C'è chi lo da per invariabile e chi per maschile e femminile.


 
Guarda che invariabile significa che ha una sola forma per singolare e plurale!


----------



## ursu-lab

"Allerta" in origine aveva valore di locuzione avverbiale e infatti si scriveva "all'erta". Poi l'uso crescente l'ha trasformato in sostantivo unendo la preposizione e il sost. principale che è appunto "erta" (salita), e cioè un sostantivo femminile.
A parte il fatto che viene utilizzato come sinonimo di allarme (dare l'allerta..?), cosa che personalmente mi puzza di uso improprio, anche se ormai consolidato,  non l'ho mai sentito al maschile ma sempre al femminile (allarme rosso -> allerta rossa), e nemmeno invariabile. Se erta è femminile e ha il plurale, di conseguenza anche con allerta faremo spontaneamente il femminile e anche il plurale.


----------



## Gommik

Grazie mille, in effetti volgendolo la parola al plurale il femminie sembra più consono e confermato da molti, mi sembra (ieri sera ho guardato su un dizionario più grande, e come sostantivo lo porta femminile, ma non dice se invariabile o meno).
Mi rimane un altro dubbio: "Ieri la Protezione Civile ha lanciato tre allerte meteo in Toscana..." oppure "Ieri la Protezione Civile ha lanciato tre allerta meteo in Toscana..."? 
Grazie ancora

Scusa Ursu-lab ci siamo sovrapposte. Ora ho tutto chiaro, grazie mille.


----------



## effeundici

ursu-lab said:


> "Allerta" in origine aveva valore di locuzione avverbiale e infatti si scriveva "all'erta". Poi l'uso crescente l'ha trasformato in sostantivo unendo la preposizione e il sost. principale che è appunto "erta" (salita), e cioè un sostantivo femminile.
> A parte il fatto che viene utilizzato come sinonimo di allarme (dare l'allerta..?), cosa che personalmente mi puzza di uso improprio, anche se ormai consolidato, non l'ho mai sentito al maschile ma sempre al femminile (allarme rosso -> allerta rossa), e nemmeno invariabile. Se erta è femminile e ha il plurale, di conseguenza anche con allerta faremo spontaneamente il femminile e anche il plurale.


 
Guarda, sono convinto anch'io che _allerta_ sia femminile e che ormai sia ben saldo l'utilizzo anche del plurale, come testimoniano decine di pagine web della protezione civile che parlano di _allerte meteo._

Ma la tue riflessioni non mi convincono proprio per niente.

Innanzitutto non capisco perché non dovrebbe essere sinonimo di _allarme._

Vengono entrambi dal gergo militare. _All'erta _invitava i soldati a _tenere la testa alta_ ovvero ad assumere uno stato vigile; _all'armi _invitava i soldati ad imbracciare le armi.

Inizialmente, quindi, avevano significati diversi ma a me sembra evidente che poi, nell'uso civile, sono scivolati verso lo stesso significato; a meno che _allarme _non significhi ancora che qualcuno debba imbracciare il fucile. Concludendo mi sembra che, casomai, stiamo facendo un uso improprio di _allarme _piuttosto che di _allerta._

Il fatto che _erta _poi abbia il plurale non mi sembra significativo; nella grafia originale non vedo nessun problema a scrivere : _sono stati lanciati *tre* (comandi) "All'erta!" _Così come mi sembrerebbe corretto scrivere: _ho lanciato *un* (comando) "All'armi!"_

Però mi sembra naturale che i parlanti, una volta che le espressione sono diventate sostantivi, tendano a costruire singolare e plurale nelle forme alle quali l'italiano ci ha abituato.

Concludendo penso che mi orienterò verso:

_un allarme / molti allarmi_
_un'allerta / molte allerte_


----------



## Necsus

Di _allerta/all'erta_ si è già parlato anche QUI...


----------



## ursu-lab

Volevo dire che "all'erta" è nato e si è consolidato come avverbio, nell'uso civile appunto. "Stare all'erta". Ed è fuor di dubbio che sia molto più recente, nell'uso civile appunto, il sostantivo "allerta" tutto attaccato, al contrario di "allarme" che è attestato *da secoli* come sostantivo, lo dimostra il fatto che "all'erta" si scrive tuttora tranquillamente separato come avverbio mentre raramente lo si scrive attaccato (con valore d'avverbio). 
1) stare "all'erta" (OK)
2) stare allerta. (?, è correttissimo, ma a me non viene da scriverlo così, è soggettivo)

Mentre "all'arme" separato l'ultima volta che l'abbiamo sentito di "recente", era nell'esclamazione "all'arme siam...XXX" che molti di noi conoscono, purtroppo. E tutto aveva fuorché un valore avverbiale...
Nella forma unita, "allerta" viene usato come sinonimo di "allarme". "Dare l'all'erta" con due apostrofi non l'ho mai visto e sinceramente credo non sia nemmeno sensato, e infatti nel tuo esempio sei costrett@ a virgolettarlo (s_ono stati lanciati *tre* (comandi) "All'erta!"_).
Dico uso improprio - avrei dovuto virgolettarlo anch'io - perché credo che siano diventati sinonimi solo per assonanza, dal momento che non c'era alcun bisogno di una parola simile COSÌ simile.

PS: il verbo "allertare" (che però significa "avvisare, dare l'allarme") è del 1963, "allarmare" del 1667: tre secoli esatti di uso in più.


----------



## Alfry

effeundici said:


> Guarda che invariabile significa che ha una sola forma per singolare e plurale!


E di grazia, quando avrei detto che invariabile vuol dire altro?

Per la cronaca, sono pienamente d'accordo con ursu-lab.


----------



## Astropolyp

Alfry said:


> E di grazia, quando avrei detto che invariabile vuol dire altro?



Nel post numero 8:

-_C'è chi lo da per invariabile e chi per maschile e femminile_


----------



## Alfry

Astropolyp said:


> Nel post numero 8:
> 
> -_C'è chi lo da per invariabile e chi per maschile e femminile_



E sempre di grazia, dove avrei detto che ha forme diverse per singolare e plurale?


----------



## infinite sadness

Per me vuole l'articolo maschile ed è invariabile. - gli allerta lanciati - lanciare un allerta - lanciare diversi allerta - 

E' un po' come arrivederci. Un arrivederci - gli arrivederci.


----------



## lauraspinsanti

Ciao ecco la risposta dell'accademia della crusca:
"Per tirare le fila ricordiamo dunque che, per quanto riguarda il “come si scrive”, i dizionari consentono entrambe le grafie (_all’erta_ o _allerta_), anche se dobbiamo riconoscere una preferenza per la forma univerbata, soprattutto quando si usa il termine in funzione di sostantivo. Il nome _allerta_ è femminile (sebbene si registri anche un più raro uso al maschile) e al plurale si declina (sebbene, anche qui, permanga qualche caso d’invariabilità)."

ecco qui il link:
http://www.accademiadellacrusca.it/...a-linguistica/domande-risposte/genere-allerta


----------

